# What Is the Breakdown Cost of One Litter



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere how expensive it is to have a litter of puppies, but can't remember where I saw it. Can somebody tell me what expenses are incurred? What does the the breeder do to protect the dam before hand? Are there special tests that have to be done before hand? Genetic testing?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, the OFA website has lists by breed of recommended tests. At a bare minimum hips, elbows, spine should all be x-rayed as well as testing for DM and MDR1. 
Barring complications, you have to feed, house and care for 1-12 pups for 10 weeks. Vaccines and dewormer. 
If the bitch has trouble you are looking at a big vet bill to save her and the pups. If she rejects them you are looking at feeding every couple of hours for two weeks. Formula isn't cheap.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

X-rays of hips and elbows as well as testing for DM I am aware of. I never heard of MDR1 or the spine having to be X-rayed. 

What's the average cost of stud fees? At what age are puppies weaned? 

A neighbor got a couple of purebred pups which were not German Shepherds from Texas and he said he had to deworm and vaccinate the pups himself. Is there a law saying a breeder has to do this? I was really surprised that vaccinations and deworming were not done. I vaguely remember that some states require vet checks, like Florida, if a breeder sells a dog to somebody out of state.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ve only been involved in one breeding (over 8 years ago) with my dog Carly. After spending $5000 to $6000 (can’t remember exactly) to show her to her championship, there was the expense of OFA (hips and elbows). Progesterone testing, ultrasound. The amount of food she ate while she was nursing tripled. Then feeding 5 puppies till they went home at 8-9 weeks. Vaccinations, worming. I have zero desire to ever whelp a litter. It’s a whole lot of work.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Depends on the stud. I've seen $1500-2000 or a puppy back for stud fees. I've seen people who only ever use their "in house" stud too.
Puppies usually start to be weaned around 3.5-4 weeks, though I've heard of people starting later. Mom still occasionally nurses if she desires or is able.
Vaccination depends on the breeder and how long the pups stay with them. Most puppies I've brought home have had their first DHPP shot and have been dewormed. It's normally recommended to deworm a second time once they're home as the breeder's dose might not have gotten everything. Typically they're dewormed every 2 weeks (along with mom) by the breeder, or that has been my experience.
Protecting the dam prior to breeding - negative Brucellosis test for both her and stud. Price depends on location
The obvious hips/elbows through OFA. I wasn't aware spine is now recommended. I went through the SV for Steel's LUW rating, though. Price depends on location. I ended up paying $250 for xrays and another $200-ish to send to the SV.
DM if you're unaware of the parent's DM status or if one is a carrier. MDR1 is useful too. Embark would test for both of those ($179)
It's expensive to have puppies. I remember one litter of 10 having at least a $500+ vet bill for their first puppy wellness check.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Different states have different laws. You can search online by using 'breeding dogs laws and your state's name' or something similar. It ranges from heavily regulated to nothing at all. If you want to be a responsible breeder, do your homework and learn as much as you can about the breed and genetics and vet care. You have to know at least as much as your potential owners many of whom have done extensive research. You also have to prepare yourself for anything that can, sadly, go wrong. It's about more than money. Do you have a plan for pups that don't sell for example?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That depends what you are including in costs. I spend thousands of dollars to train and title my dogs to prove they are breed worthy. Then the health testing for hip/elbows/spine and genetic health testing, add another $1000. 

Then the breeding. Costs for testing to see if hte female is at her time. Costs for breeding. Is it AI? is it live cover? What's the travel? Cost for supplements for the bitch. Food costs. etc. Was there 1 puppy? or 9? Hours and hours of care for the puppies. HOURS. Time is worth something. 

As far as deworming and vaccinating - the puppy owner is responsible for this. the first vaccine should be given at 8 weeks. They typically need to be dewormed again after leaving


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

https://uploads-ssl.webflow.com/5c24fc1d35af3a9013da1089/5f89e35d8d83f135ff7a95d2_cost.pdf



I wrote this article about what it cost me


----------

